# 68 Gto Defrost Vent Inserts



## Ulcards86 (Dec 6, 2018)

My father in law is restoring a 68 Goat, and is looking for a set of louvers/vent inserts to take up the empty space in his defrost vents on the top of his dash. He asked me to fab something for him, but the car deserves better work than what I could probably do. If anyone has seen anything online or can point me in the right direction, it would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Try giving Ames a call to see what they have. They have a great tech crew. Ames has been doing Pontiacs only for decades. They were very helpful to me. Here's the site, you can try the catalog but calling might be more helpful.

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there some reason he doesn't have, or doesn't want to have the factory defrost ducts on the car?

Bear


----------

